# ite motherboard



## tmfreak

well..i was pondering around my garage and happened to stumble across a old computer, a year or two? i just opened it up and it has a ite mother board and a 230volt power box.im new to these forums and computers so i read through them and decided to register. the question is, are these ite motherboards any good? im looking forward to play games with it.i am also thinking of building my own computer.thanks for helping!


----------



## TheChef

Are you sure it's not ITX?


----------



## tmfreak

hm..probably is? how much do they sell for?


----------



## Geoff

we need alot more info, can you tell us what the speed is? (it should say on the CPU), and is there a video card?


----------



## tmfreak

its a amd athlon mp 1200, 128kb? is that correct? sorry if mi wrong..im new to computers.and im sure theres a video card built in.


----------



## TheChef

If you want to learn more get Everest Home Edition. Just Google it.


----------



## Praetor

> its a amd athlon mp 1200, 128kb? is that correct? sorry if mi wrong..im new to computers.and im sure theres a video card built in.


On the CPU there are gonna be a bunch of codes ... can you enumerate those codes?  (because there is no Athlon MP 1200)


----------

